# HGH Frag 176-191



## synthetixx (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, this is my first post on this forum as a buddy on another forum directed me here. I've never used HGH or even done a sub-q injection and I just have a few questions.

I ordered 15mg of HGH Frag 176-191 and clean to add to a test/tren cycle hearing good and bad hype about it in attempt to drop about 2% more body fat.

The questions I have are - 
Does non constituted frag have to be refrigerated?
How long shall I keep it in the fridge?
Does it absolutely have to stay refrigerated?\

And can anyone point me in the right direction of base line constitution instructions? 

I've been using AAS for roughly 3 years training for about 5. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nirvana (Apr 6, 2011)

synthetixx said:


> Hey, this is my first post on this forum as a buddy on another forum directed me here. I've never used HGH or even done a sub-q injection and I just have a few questions.
> 
> I ordered 15mg of HGH Frag 176-191 and clean to add to a test/tren cycle hearing good and bad hype about it in attempt to drop about 2% more body fat.
> 
> ...



I'm no guru, but been doing LOTS of research.
1)Powder peptides should be kept in the freezer. They will be good for several years this way.Avoid thawing and refreezing.
2)Once reconstituted it can stay in the fridge for a few weeks.
3)Unless you use up the whole vial within a day or 2 (very unlikely) it needs to stay in the fridge.

Here is a simple to use calculator. Type in the units and hit enter.
Calculator


----------

